# 2007 turkey patch



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

I am looking for a Spring 2007 successful hunter turkey patch (Michigan).
Anyone have one they want to get rid of? Any suggestions?


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Gill: Were are you located?


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm located in Grand Blanc


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Any hunter or non hunter can receieve a 2007 turkey patch. Send a self addressed and stamped envelope to:NWTF Wild Turkey Patch Program P.O.Box 8 Orleans, MI. 48865 $5 a patch. Also, kids ages 10-17 can get a patch for free, just a photo copy of their hunting license is all that is needed.


----------



## rse500sp (Apr 8, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> Any hunter or non hunter can receieve a 2007 turkey patch. Send a self addressed and stamped envelope to:NWTF Wild Turkey Patch Program P.O.Box 8 Orleans, MI. 48865 $5 a patch. Also, kids ages 10-17 can get a patch for free, just a photo copy of their hunting license is all that is needed.


You can't wait too long to do this though. I tried getting a 2007 patch after tagging a bird last fall. I sent in my request and money in January and they sent me a 2008 patch, as all the '07's were gone. I've been watching eBay, but they are going for over $20!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

the farms we stay on in michigan the turkeys , come right up two the farm house door.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i sent my money in and didnt get my patch yet...


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

shotgun12 said:


> the farms we stay on in michigan the turkeys , come right up two the farm house door.


 
How convenient...just a short walk to the oven


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

rse500sp said:


> You can't wait too long to do this though. I tried getting a 2007 patch after tagging a bird last fall. I sent in my request and money in January and they sent me a 2008 patch, as all the '07's were gone. I've been watching eBay, but they are going for over $20!


 
*Yes you are correct, the request for a patch has to be in no later than Dec 31 of that year to get that years patch. I found out the hard way too by sending one in late too. *


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I sent my money in May and have not gotten mine yet either!!!!!:rant:


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I received my 2008 patch long ago. If you haven't got yours yet, you may want to contact them.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes that's right.I sent in for mine in Oct and sent an inquiry last week and the guys got mine right in the mail.Got them on Sat - THANKS GUYS gotta keep the set complete you know


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Contacted the guy via email, his house burnt down last spring and he said he would get it out to me


----------

